# Two AWESOME trailers that you MUST SEE



## JohnG (Mar 6, 2010)

Apart from the startlingly familiar music in the first trailer, these are just too awesome to miss.

Pocket Ninjas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOLNOWnBlnQ

The "training sessions" alone are absolutely some of the greatest EVER

"Birdemic"

Really sets the tone of emptiness with over a minute of hiss over slowly moving camera...

...then, DIVE-BOMBING BIRDS!!! bring SHOCK AND TERROR!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy-9YLpC5uM


----------



## CinEmatic (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha, along the same lines:

A Trailer for Every Academy Award Winning Movie Ever:
http://www.cracked.com/video_18156_a-tr ... -ever.html


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

CinEmatic @ Sat Mar 06 said:


> Haha, along the same lines:
> 
> A Trailer for Every Academy Award Winning Movie Ever:
> http://www.cracked.com/video_18156_a-tr ... -ever.html



I guess I'm missing something here, but what does this trailer have that makes it special?


----------



## nikolas (Mar 6, 2010)

CinEmatic @ Sat Mar 06 said:


> Haha, along the same lines:
> 
> A Trailer for Every Academy Award Winning Movie Ever:
> http://www.cracked.com/video_18156_a-tr ... -ever.html


Ok This is TOTALLY AWESOME! AMAZING! Very clever!

I don't know, Guy, but I was literally laughing out loud every 30 secs or even less! Must've waken the kids!


----------



## Lex (Mar 6, 2010)

CinEmatic @ Sat Mar 06 said:


> Haha, along the same lines:
> 
> A Trailer for Every Academy Award Winning Movie Ever:
> http://www.cracked.com/video_18156_a-tr ... -ever.html



LOL....thnx for this one.. 

aLex


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

Well to each his own I guess but Geeze Nikolas, your post in CAP almost looks like a bit provocative to me not finding it so special. I'm not saying this movie isn't hilarious, just didn't see nothing amazing about the trailer. As for the 2 that John presented I thought the trailers were very effective.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 6, 2010)

Geeze Guy. Don't take things so personally. I don't really mind what you thought of the trailer, I found it very funny and I thought of putting a bit of "yelling" in my post, that's all. 

I guess we are just different, that's all.  And no it's not "special", by all means, but it is funny I think...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

I know the movie is funny, and I also rolled all around the living room and the down the street and to my neighbors living room, but my comment was based on the originality of a trailer. But I guess we went in a different context which I didn't realize.


----------



## Ed (Mar 6, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Mar 06 said:


> I guess I'm missing something here, but what does this trailer have that makes it special?



Satire? 

o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

What I see here is a funny movie, not a fantastic trailer. To me there's a difference. This trailer is basically only feeding itself from the movie's funny lines. As for the ones in John's post the trailers were well thought out. What is hard to understand about this?


----------



## mf (Mar 6, 2010)

Guy, there is no movie and no trailer. This is a very intelligent and mature new form of self-amusement called rickrolling. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rickroll


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

mf @ Sat Mar 06 said:


> Guy, there is no movie and no trailer. This is a very intelligent and mature new form of self-amusement called rickrolling. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rickroll



I don't get it, but whatever.


----------



## mf (Mar 6, 2010)

More explicitly, some people enjoy spreading around nicely packed turds.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

mf @ Sat Mar 06 said:


> More explicitly, some people enjoy spreading around nicely packed turds.



You would know.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

I watched it again, and I got it, I more or less paying attention to it the first time. Hey I'm on medication these days (legal)


----------



## CinEmatic (Mar 6, 2010)

As Ed said, its just satirical. Nothing more, nothing less. And IMO, its got great music  Didn't think a huge debate would ensue considering the nature of this topic.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm only human, and I can be mistaken  . Not sure if the last few comments (mf) were necessary though.


----------



## Ed (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.lolcats.com/images/u/07/34/lolcatsdotcomi6imip0ypy32d24e.jpg (http://www.lolcats.com/images/u/07/34/l ... 32d24e.jpg)


----------



## mf (Mar 6, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Mar 06 said:


> I'm only human, and I can be mistaken  . Not sure if the last few comments (mf) were necessary though.


When unsure, look again. You were confused and I _unnecessarily_ explained. You're welcome.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

mf @ Sat Mar 06 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Sat Mar 06 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only human, and I can be mistaken  . Not sure if the last few comments (mf) were necessary though.
> ...



Right father!


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 6, 2010)

Ed @ Sat Mar 06 said:


> http://www.lolcats.com/images/u/07/34/lolcatsdotcomi6imip0ypy32d24e.jpg



Trashcat has been monitoring this thread and is not amused.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

ANYWAY, isn't it about time someone said something about the original post of this thread?

I already mentioned they were very effective, both trailers.

I have a question. Maybe John would know this. Are there awards for best trailers?


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 6, 2010)

Guy, are you actually thinking this is a serious thread? Or are you making it like you WANT us to believe your being serious when your not.

Those two trailers, in all seriousness, are a joke.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

You bastard John! :D You had me believing it was serious. Well what do I know about these type of trailers anyway. I do know I must walk the hall of shame now :oops:


----------



## JohnG (Mar 6, 2010)

I posted the original trailers to be funny but I assume they were originally real promotions for real movies. There used to be lots of people making movies for nearly nothing in the 1970s and 1980s, before the promotional costs for each movie swelled to the staggering average of $40 million or whatever it is now. 

These days there's little market for these semi-home-made films. I'm sure many here could attest to the fate of recent "pretty good but not great" movies, some with big stars, that end up with direct-to-DVD distribution or none at all. That's a big change from the old cowboy filmmaker days when there were markets that seemed willing to swallow anything, as long as there was plenty of action and provocatively-dressed girls.

Roger Corman famously produced hundreds of movies, each with a total budget of less than $1mm, often a lot less than that -- a lot less -- and he claimed to have made money on every one of them. He had entire genres -- women in prison, Vietnam war, aliens -- but he also ran a little specialisation in "following" big movies. When Jurassic Park came out, he made "Carnosaur" -- you can guess what the emphasis was. Carnosaur generated at least two sequels. Then there was "Sorority House Massacre," "The Brain Eaters," and the "Death Race 2000," among other classics. 

He also produced stuff that was not so lowbrow (not so highbrow either in some cases), such as "Rock n Roll High School" featuring The Ramones, and some Edgar Allan Poe films as well 

IMDB lists him with 402 titles for film and video, another 40 in TV and other credits as well.

Many people worked for Roger, including James Cameron (yes, that one -- see "Galaxy of Terror" from 1981), James Horner ("Up from the Depths" 1979), Jack Nicholson, Dennis Hopper ("Queen of Blood") -- people who now are big stars.

I don't know about trailer awards; it's advertising and of course they have their own awards. But I've never heard of trailers being included. Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## _taylor (Mar 6, 2010)

Trailer Awards - http://www.goldentrailer.com/


----------



## nikolas (Mar 6, 2010)

The first two trailers were spoofs, not real trailers, at least of what I read in the youtube page. I found them semi-funny, due to the poor quality of everything. The 3rd one I found very very funny. I never got any serious vibes from any of the three trailers, nor from the thread itself, and especially not from John.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 6, 2010)

nope -- they appear to be real movies. Pocket Ninjas is on IMDB and lists full cast -- 80 minutes' run time.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107838/

Birdemic -- same thing. Listed as a "Romance / Thriller" with a run time of 90 minutes

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1316037/


----------



## nikolas (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmmm... could be I was mistaken. I got the idea on the following quote (first youtube video):



> (I have recently noticed a lot of people criticizing the quality of this trailer as though it were real or sincere; it's not. It's a BS spoof fan trailer. So be sure to spare yourself the high blood pressure.)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

Why wouldn't these movies look real? I wouldn't mind seeing Pocket Ninjas.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 6, 2010)

And yes Nikolas, you could be mistaken....


----------



## JohnG (Mar 6, 2010)

The trailer itself may well be a fan trailer. But the footage speaks for itself. The training scenes are my favs.

And have to agree with Dess about the tremendous restraint of the "Birdemic" trailer -- the sheer audacity of still scenes for OVER A MINUTE before the climactic apex of the drama really strikes home.


----------



## mf (Mar 7, 2010)

Best film review ever - http://www.jetsinsider.com/forums/showpost.php?s=c66aaa156477c992932afad6d938a1ea&p=3506844&postcount=7 (http://www.jetsinsider.com/forums/showp ... ostcount=7)


----------

